# Y-Knot Salmon Charter Lake Ontario



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

CW261, Get Fish and Shortdrift booked a salmon charter with Y-Knot Charters, Captain Frank Kittrick. We fished Canadian water out of St. Catharines, Ontario. Frank really provides a tatally enjoyable trip complete with teaching techniques and plenty of interesting stories. We were primarily after King Salmon but did not connect with one. We did catch plenty of steelhead and coho but elected to only take a few steelhead for friends to smoke and only the larger coho. We released several smaller coho as long as they were not hurt and would probably survive as we hurried them to the boat and never removed them from the water for the release. I cannot recall how many fish we handled but it was enough to satisfy everyone. 
Here are a few of the pictures from the charter. There will be a separate post and pictures from our second day when we fished out of my boat using what we learned from Frank and fishing a location he directed us to.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

We headed to and area suggested by Captain Frank Kittrick, set two Cannon downriggers and two Dipsy Divers shortly after daybreak. Within ten minutes we caught our first fish and then it was on until noon when we went back to the marina to clean fish and get lunch. Lost track of how many fish we hooked and boated but it was almost constant action. Released all the steelhead and kept three King Salmon. Shortdrift had one at 14 pounds, CW261 at 16 pounds and Get Fish at 25+ pounds. Get Fish's salmon ran off 320 feet of line befor I could get the boat around to chase it. We also lost a large King over twenty pounds as well as well as one that would have been in the teens. 
Many thanks to Captain Frank for all his help and direction.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice fish guys!! looks like you guys enjoyed your trip!!!


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

We had an awesome time with Frank, and as Ron stated... Frank showed us a great time; as the Coho and steelhead action was insane. And my 25lb King salmon was a personal best for me and wore my arms out as he pulled off over 300 ft on his first run. It was truly a blast to fish for 3 days and boat so many!!! It was a pleasure as usual to fish with Ron and Carl. While I love my Erie and Walleye... I could'nt imagine how great it would be to live up there and have those great fighting fish to chase after every day!!!:B

Also chk out the brown I caught.

Here's some pics....


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

And more pics......


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

Awesome fish!!! Kenny that fish is HUGE !!!!! Your no small guy and it kinda make's you look small!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very nice guys good job. 

I wish I could go every weekend.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

No fish here


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Great trip & pics. Frank is one of the best both on Lake Erie and Lake Ontario.
Steve


----------



## cw261 (May 11, 2004)

It was a lot of fun - it's going to take me a couple of days to recover.

The first 3 pictures are the Coho on the charter - as you can tell the day started out overcast, but cleared up quite a bit as the day went on. We got several nice Coho and steelhead.

The next set of pictures are the 2nd day on our own - a couple of the kings and another nice steelhead. 

2nd to last picture is our haul from the charter - a nice batch of fish. The last one is the batch we caught on Shortdrift's boat - we were real happy with the catch being a bunch of Salmon rookies.


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

Great fish, looked like great weather and calm seas. I miss Ontario fishing.

Awesome Pics!!


----------

